# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Brak u krizi

## kaina

Ne znam kud da stavim ovo pa sam eto stavila tu...
Ovako... Meni se brak raspada i jednostavno ne znam dal  je pametno ostajat radi djece u braku i kako to djeca podnesu kad se roditelji razvedu i kako dalje... kud... ostala sam u braku radi djece jer mi ih suprug ne da i sad se lomim iz dana u dan u glumi da je sve ok.. Al jednostavno vidim da ovo nikamo ne vodi, a nemam nikog tko bi bio neutralan da me posavjetuje da mi da ili nadu da može bolje ili savjet.. ne znam... pomagajte... kako ste vi i djeca prošli kroz to...???

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne znam. Mislim da svaki brak ima krize, ali, ukoliko se ne radi o zlostavljanju, varanju ili ovisnostima, uvijek nekako mislim da se situacija treba rijesiti radi djece.

----------


## Peterlin

Ne mogu ti ništa savjetovati, samo šaljem zagrljaj i vibre da nađeš snage za najbolje rješenje... Imali ste teških trenutaka u životu, to sigurno ostavlja traga...

Kako god bilo - drži se!

----------


## Superman

Pisalo se već puno o tome. Nije lako, teško je i za roditelje i za djecu, ali imaj na umu jedno: ne možeš glumiti svojoj djeci. Djeca jako dobro prepoznaju i osjećaju atmosferu u obitelji. Uz roditelje koji žive u nezadovoljstvu i lošim odnosima ni djeci ne može biti dobro. Dakle: da bi tvojoj djeci bilo dobro - ti moraš biti dobro i trebaš se prvo pobrinuti za sebe!

E sad, što i kako se između vas vremenom promijenilo i kakva je geneza tog propadanja i raspada te može li se u konačnici tu još nešto promijeniti...znate samo vas dvoje. Želim ti puno snage i hrabrosti za promjene u kojem god smjeru!  :Love:

----------


## kaina

Pa evo samo dijela onog što me udaljio od supruga- ne znam koliko ste upoznati, prošle godine smo izgubili našu djevojčicu u 8. mjesecu trudoće i tu je sve krenulo... Ja sam jš uvijek koma zbog toga i htjela sam otići kod psihijatra, ali me mm nije podržao u tome- kao, ja si ne žeilim sama pomoći, ja sam si sama kriva za stanje u kojem jesam i tako.. to on tako vidi. I ajde- nisam otišla... Kad sam htjela razgovarat o stvarima koje me muče- uvijek je bilo- ili nema vremena ili ako mi ne paše neka idem ii ako me vidio da plačem- kaj opet tuliš.... nagovorio me na posao koji nisam htjela jer sam znala što to osi sa sobom- dulje ostajanje a poslu, nošenje posla doma, itd.. e i kad sam ga prihvatila onda je bilo da se kurvam jer ostajem dulje na poslu.. i sto i jedan prigovor zbog posla. Plaču mu cijelu dajem - za svaku lipu mu moram objašnjavati gdi je trošim dok o troši na gluposti i ako ga slučajno pitam za novce počinje dramit i opet ta prokleta rečenica- ako ti ne paše idi... pregutala sam to i još hrpu sranja jer ga volim, ali onda se dogodilo nešto što me slomilo skroz- na poslu me napao jedan muškarac- htio me svuć- ja sam uspješno ga zaustavila i naravno ulovila me panika i strah i odlučila sam dati otkaz- riječi mojeg muža- ne možeš dati otkaz trebaju nam novci- ni dal si ok ni dal ti mogu pomoć kak ni naći ćemo drugi posao ni ništa što bi mi dalo neku sigurnost... ne mogu više to je bila kap koja je upalila alarm u mojoj glavi za DOSTA!! nemam više snage ni volje ostajat u braku s nekim kome nisam važna ima tu još puno toga, ali ovo zadnje je ono što me streslo... dala sam otkaz- bio je ljut.. našla sam drugi posao za mjesec dana i opet ne valja.. ne mogu više... ne mogu

----------


## pikula

joj šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj. drži se i idi što prije na neko savjetovanje, negdje gdje ćeš dobiti podršku i sabrati misli u miru. prošla si veliku traumu i sad  nove velike stresove, stvarno mislim da bi ti dobar psihijatar mogao pomoći da skupiš svoje snage neovisno o mužu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Uuuuuu...ovo zvuci lose. Mislim da bi definitivno trebala ici psihijatru radi gubitka djeteta. Mislim da bi i tvoj muz trebao, no to  je njegov izbor. Nemoj mu nikako davati svoju placu. Pa ti si za nju radila. ZNam da ti je tesko i ne znam sto pametno reci. Drzi se!

----------


## maybe---

:Sad:  Ti si sama vec cini se odlucila da zelis izaci iz tog braka, samo ti treba necija potpora. Imas ju u svojoj obitelji? Sto se tice djece, ne moze ti ih ne dat, jer o takvim stvarima odlucuje centar za soc.skrb i sud, a ne on. Zelim ti srecu i hrabrosti da se izboris za svoj mir

----------


## Uh-puh

Pitanje je i da li se on promjenom nakon sto ste izgubili curicu ili je bio slicnog ponasanja i ranije. Jer ako se tim dogadjajem pretvorio u drugu osobu onda mu treba terapija. Posto ocito nema visoko misljenje o terapiji- ultimatum, pa ako nece razvod. Stvarno je smrad, da prostis. Al ako i inace naginje takvom smradovskom ponasanju, onda bi se ja osobno iz razloga koje si gore navela razvela. To samo ovako sturo govoreci. 
Ja bi prvo otisla na terapiju, bez obzira kaj on misli o tome i onda osnazena razmisljala o razvodu. Ovako slaba kakva si sada...mogla bi zavrsiti pod kotacima tog opterecenja.
A razvod..financije...kako izgleda tvoj plan opstanka, kolica ti je placa plus alimentacija, fiksni troskovi, moguca pomoc odnekuda itd, to si zgruntas sama.

----------


## dalmatinka

Bez uvijanja u rukavice , to je zlostavljanje. 
Psihološko , emocionalno i materijalno. 
Ne može nitko odlučiti umjesto tebe , dobro razmisli .
Kako ti ne da djecu ? Pa nije on taj koji odlučuje s kim će djeca , ako se ne dogovorite , odlučit će CZSS.

----------


## KrisZg

Potpis na dalmatinku, to je cisto zlostavljanje. Skupi sve kaj imas i bjezi, sve se prezivi a niti ti niti djeca ne zasluzujete da zivite u takvom okruzenju. On ti ne moze ne dati djecu, imovina se djeli na pola a i ima duznosti nakon razvoda. Ako misli igrati prljavo, nemoj se libiti na bilo koji nacin se izboriti za vas.

----------


## Ninunanu

potpisujem gornja dva posta.
Odi ne treba ti takav netko u životu. Djecu teško da ce ti uzeti, kao majka na sudu imas ogromnu prednost za dobiti skrbništvo, ako do toga dođe.
život je kratak da bi ga trošila na nekog kome uopce nije stalo.
naravno o ovoj odluci razmisli, al vidim po tvom pisanju da je više manje odluka tu

----------


## Lili75

> Bez uvijanja u rukavice , to je *zlostavljanje*. 
> *Psihološko , emocionalno i materijalno*. 
> Ne može nitko odlučiti umjesto tebe , dobro razmisli .
> Kako ti ne da djecu ? Pa nije on taj koji odlučuje s kim će djeca , ako se ne dogovorite , odlučit će CZSS.



*krescenija* draga, jako mi je žao što to proživljavaš, bez imalo okolišanja ću ti reći da bih ja na tvom mjestu dala petama vjetra.
To nije život kako živiš ti, a i tvoja djeca. On je po mom mišljenju bezosjećajni sebičnjak.

Kako cure rekoše, otiđi na psihoterapiju ili neki razgovor i onda s razrađenim planom korak po korak. Ovo što on radi je ucjenjivanje.

Po iskustvima drugih, djeca su sretnija sama s mamom u miru nego u groznom obiteljskom okruženju zajedno s mamom i tatom. 
Moram priznat nikad nisam razumjela to ostajanje u braku "radi" djece (a djeci se time nanosi još veća šteta), potrudit se 150% obje strane za spasit brak DA, al da jedna strana pati i da je se konstantno maltretira i još daje model ponašanja djeci da i ona jednog daan dozvole identično ponašanje prema njima od strane njihovih partnera, to NE ni u ludilu.

jooooj kad čujem takva nekakva ponašanja prema ženama, poludim iste sekunde, najradije bih ga zveknula da mu se zanebesa (sorry na predirektnosti).

----------


## Ginger

kresencija samo  :Love: 
Zao mi je sto nakon svega prolazis jos i ovo  :Sad:

----------


## *mamica*

Draga Krescenija, ako je ponasanje tvog supruga takvo tek otkad ste izgubili dijete, onda ti moram reci da je to sto tvoj suprug osjeca tuga, bol i ljutnja.

Znam sto govorim jer smo MM i ja imali slican ruzan period nakon gubitka naseg djeteta. Nismo mogli prepoznati jedno drugo i bilo je jako tesko spasiti brak.

Nije nemoguce, ali je zabrinjavajuce sto TM ne zeli posjetiti psihologa niti razgovarati o svemu. Meni i MM-u je jedna kratka bracna terapija i razgovor sa psihologom bio pocetak ponovnog uspostavljanja odnosa. 

Ipak, odluku o vlastitom braku i ponovnom izgradjivanju odnosa mozete donijeti samo ti i TM i ako kod vas nema cvrste volje i zajednickog cilja, tu onda ni terapije ni psiholozi ne pomazu.

Ako imas jos imalo volje i ljubavi u svom srcu, pokusaj ga nagovoriti na razgovor i zajednicki posjet psihologu. Mozda da zajedno procitate koju knjigu o gubitku djeteta i svemu onome sto par prolazi nakon toga. Vidjet ces da cete se umnogome pronaci, a lakse je kada se stvari nazovu pravim imenom, kada suprug shvati da njegovoj ljutnji nisi ti uzrok nego vas gubitak. 

Joj kad se sjetim kada je nama psihicka rekla "normalni ste i ovo kroz sto prolazite je normalan i uobicajen proces". Odahnuli smo, a vec smo se osjecali kao cudovista.

----------


## kaina

Što se tiče jegovog ponašanja takvo je unatrag tri godine, ali ja sam bila dovoljno jaka da mogu zatvorit oči i samo otvorit srce, ali sad je došlo kad meni treba potpora, podrška, netko kraj koga sam sigurna, tj da znam da mu je stalo. Meni je to njegovo ponašanje počelo smetat u nazad godinu dana jer kad god sam trebala pomoć, podršku-izostala je. Jednom je samo bio kraj mene kad me ulovio u noći a terasi da plačem i tresem se, dao mi je 2 normabela i odio u krevet i priča gotova. niti daj da popričamo niti odi kod psihijatra . Njegovo je da se ja e želim pomirit s tim što nam se dogodilo i da namjerno sama sebe stalo podsjećam na to da si ne želim pomoći... Kad sam mu rekla da bi najbolje bilo da se rastanemo rekao mi je- pa očito si si ekog drugog našla... Ne nisam i ne ne treba mi... Treba mi barem normala život bez svakodnevnog predbacivaja i kontroliranja i prigovaranja... Ja više ni ne poznajem samu sebe... Nikad nisam bila niže.. Kad dignem glavu vidim dno- tolko sam nisko pala

----------


## *mamica*

Jako mi je zao. Ako nista za pocetak mu ne daji svoju placu i odi sama kod psihologa - ne treba ti njegova pratnja niti odobrenje. Pobrini se za sebe. Mozda i od psihologa dobijes kakav dobar savjet u vezi ove situacije.

----------


## bubekica

Pokusaj objasniti svom muzu da je posjet psihijatru upravo nacin na koji si ti zelis pomoci...
Za sve ostalo, potpis na vec napisano.

----------


## Apsu

Jao, jao. I meni ovo zvuči kao zlostavljanje. 
Na stranu možda i to što mu moraš govoriti za svaku kunu, i na stranu možda to što te tjera raditi.. ali izgubiti dijete i nemat nakon toga podršku i razumijevanje od njega- uh! 
Opet, na tvom mjestu, ja ne znam ni kako bi prešla preko toga da me neki drugi frajer pokuša seksualno dirati, a da ga moj muž ne ode prebiti. A tvoj te još tjera nazad k njemu.. Strašno. 
Da, na žalost ljudi se mijenjaju i sigurno on nije bio takav na početku kad si ga zavolila. Stvarno moraš vidjeti da li voliš osobu u koju si se zaljubila ili je on postao neka druga osoba uz koju nećeš biti sretna. A ako nećeš biti sretna, to će itekako vidjeti i osjetiti vaša djeca. 

Ne može ti nitko od nas govoriti što da ti napraviš, nego što bi mi napravili. A ja bi pokupila djecu i otišla svojim roditeljima ( da me čuvaju ako konj pokuša doć i derat se na mene), tražila bi rastavu koliko god da mi je teško i dobila bi skrbništvo nad djecom, jer sam im majka. Točka.

Grlim puno, puno snage želim što god odlučila..

----------


## Lili75

> Što se tiče *jegovog ponašanja takvo je unatrag tri godine*, ali ja sam bila dovoljno jaka da mogu zatvorit oči i samo otvorit srce, ali sad je došlo kad meni treba potpora, podrška, netko kraj koga sam sigurna, tj da znam da mu je stalo. Meni je to njegovo ponašanje počelo smetat u nazad godinu dana jer kad god sam trebala pomoć, podršku-izostala je. Jednom je samo bio kraj mene kad me ulovio u noći a terasi da plačem i tresem se, dao mi je 2 normabela i odio u krevet i priča gotova. niti daj da popričamo niti odi kod psihijatra . Njegovo je da se ja e želim pomirit s tim što nam se dogodilo i da namjerno sama sebe stalo podsjećam na to da si ne želim pomoći... Kad sam mu rekla da bi najbolje bilo da se rastanemo rekao mi je- pa očito si si ekog drugog našla... Ne nisam i ne ne treba mi... Treba mi barem normala život bez svakodnevnog predbacivaja i kontroliranja i prigovaranja... Ja više ni ne poznajem samu sebe... Nikad nisam bila niže.. *Kad dignem glavu vidim dno- tolko sam nisko pala*


Predosjetila sam da ovakvo ponašanje nije samo nakon tužnog gubitka djeteta, nažalost....

*Krescenija*, da vjerujem da se osjećaš da si na dnu al ti ćeš se podići, dobiti krila i poletjeti gore, polako, treba vremena, ti to možeš i hoćeš, upravo radi svoje djece!!! Vratit ćeš se sebi "poznatoj i znanoj" i cijeniti i voljeti onu pravu sebe. Trebat će vremena, truda i energije, al sabrat ćeš se ti i znati jasno koji je tvoj cilj. Sretno! Drži se draga.

Nadam se da će se javiti žene, majke koje su već ovo iskusile i imaju praktične savjete za poslije (što, kako, kome se obratiti, sva ina tehnička pitanja i sl)

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ti si sama vec cini se odlucila da zelis izaci iz tog braka, samo ti treba necija potpora. Imas ju u svojoj obitelji? Sto se tice djece, ne moze ti ih ne dat, jer o takvim stvarima odlucuje centar za soc.skrb i sud, a ne on. Zelim ti srecu i hrabrosti da se izboris za svoj mir


Potpis! Uostalom, djeca su uglavnom uvije dodijeljena majci. Iznimka je jedino ako je majka narkomanka ili tako nesto. Sa sigurnoscu ti mogu reci da ce djeca pripasti tebi. AKo imas gdje ici, samo spakiraj kufere, nemoj nista govoriti i odi s djecom bez rijeci. Telefonski mu javi da si ga ostavila i to je to.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Što se tiče jegovog ponašanja takvo je unatrag tri godine, ali ja sam bila dovoljno jaka da mogu zatvorit oči i samo otvorit srce, ali sad je došlo kad meni treba potpora, podrška, netko kraj koga sam sigurna, tj da znam da mu je stalo. Meni je to njegovo ponašanje počelo smetat u nazad godinu dana jer kad god sam trebala pomoć, podršku-izostala je. Jednom je samo bio kraj mene kad me ulovio u noći a terasi da plačem i tresem se, dao mi je 2 normabela i odio u krevet i priča gotova. niti daj da popričamo niti odi kod psihijatra . Njegovo je da se ja e želim pomirit s tim što nam se dogodilo i da namjerno sama sebe stalo podsjećam na to da si ne želim pomoći... Kad sam mu rekla da bi najbolje bilo da se rastanemo rekao mi je- pa očito si si ekog drugog našla... Ne nisam i ne ne treba mi... Treba mi barem normala život bez svakodnevnog predbacivaja i kontroliranja i prigovaranja... Ja više ni ne poznajem samu sebe... Nikad nisam bila niže.. Kad dignem glavu vidim dno- tolko sam nisko pala


Tesko mi je uopce citati ovo. Mislim da tvoj suprug ima psihickih problema i to velikih i da se podsvjesno boji da ce psihijatar zakljuciti da ga on treba vise od tebe ako odes k njemu i zato ti ne da. Sumnjam da ce se on promijeniti. Ucini sto je najbolje za tebe i djecu.

----------


## Beti3

MM i ja i sami smo doživjeli smrt bebe i sve ono što to povlači za sobom. Brak je bio na jako, jako teškom iskušenju. Meni je svijet propao tada i uopće ne znam i ne pamtim kako je mm to samnom preživio.
Zatvorila sam se i nikog nisam puštala u svoj svijet tuge. Možda sam i htjela razgovarati, možda i nisam, ali na kraju nismo nikad pričali o tome. Ma ni roditelji, ni rodbina, nitko nije htio više spominjati tu našu curicu, kao da je sramotno pričati o bebi koja umre na porodu.
I tako, izdržali smo, radila sam kompromise, a znam da je i on, malo, pomalo, vratila sam se u život, a i naš brak. 

Da li je vama još to sve friško, da li treba još vremena? Da li ti svog muža još voliš? Misliš li da se on može promijeniti? Misliš li da imaš snage još se boriti za svoj brak? 
Uvijek možeš otići, ali spašavati ( ako se ima što spašavati) možeš samo sad.

----------


## Lili75

Beti daj procitaj, gore je napisala da takvo ponasanje traje 3 godine. Nije pocelo nakon tragicnog dogadjaja.

I to kakvo ponasanje, to je cisto ponizavanje.Mislim da je Yummy Mummy u pravu.

----------


## kljucic

kao prvo, ti moraš biti svjesna da u slučaju razvoda, ti dobivaš - djecu, financijsku sigurnost (imaš posao), smještaj (možeš li otići kod roditelja?)
imali smo takvu krizu.
sve se svodilo na prepucavanja, odi, idem i tak.
onda sam jednom, dok ga nije bilo doma, spakirala kofer i otišla kod mame. iznenađenje! pa se malo ustrtario.
pa mi je drugi puta rekao da nek idem, ali djecu ne mogu dobit. ja sam rekla: dobro (znao je on dobro da bi to bilo privremeno). onako cool. još je tu bilo poteza s jedne i s druge strane dok ja nisam odlučila ići do kraja. onda je skužio da mi ništa ne može.
samo što kod nas nikada nije bilo pitanje da bi došlo do fizičkog nasilja.
malo se postavi, zauzmi stav, ignoriraj i pokaži da možeš živjeti i bez njega. oni su zapravo veliki bleferi.

----------


## anabeg

Konačnu odluku možeš donijeti samo ti..nadovezati ću se samo na ono da si ostala samo radi djece, ako je to zbilja tako i tu si još uvijek samo radi djece, onda ti je moj odgovor da ne održavaš brak samo radi djece..naravno da je svakom djetetu najbolje sa obadva roditelja, ali samo ako ti isti roditelji žive u zdravom braku. Svaki brak ima svojih epizoda, loših i dobrih, ako smatraš da je vaš brak gotov kad ste vas dvoje u pitanju, ako ne podnosite jedno drugo više, najbolje što za svoju djecu možaš napraviti je otići koliko god to možda grozno zvučalo.

----------


## Tanči

A ljubav, gdje je tu ljubav?

----------


## maria71

ti njemu daješ cijelu plaću?

 :Shock:

----------


## sirius

Jel da, apsolutno nezamislivo.  :Undecided:

----------


## KrisZg

Ja ti mogu reci iz svog iskustva, ostala sam sa dvoje njih sama, murija ga je tu noc odvezla nakon sto je po ne znam koji put nasrnuo na mene fizicki a o psihickom maltretiranju da i ne pricam...slusala sam slicne price kao i ti, samo sam ja bila po njegovom previse prgava, pa mu lovu nisam davala vec bi mi ju maznuo i nisam mu sutila. Trebalo me je ispraviti, jel....i tako kada ga je murija odvodila, pokupio je svu lovu iz stana, ostala sam sa kutijicom skupljenih lipa.

Drugo jutro sam otisla na hitnu, pa na sud i trazila zabranu pristupa. Dobila sam ju ja ali ne i djeca. Znaci djeci je smio prici a meni ne. To ti je nase zakonodavstvo. Najvise me boljela presuda...ispalo je da me je verbalno zlostavljavao i da mi je puknuo samar da me urazumi jel a nalaz je bio da sam prepuna hematoma u vidu otisaka prstiju, istegnuce vratnih kraljezaka i nagnjecenje bubrega. Nitko nije bio na mojoj strani, zakon najmanje. Dolazio je nocu do stana, samo jer je znao da ce me to ubiti u pojam. Za mjesec dana se sve okrenulo, otisla sam konobariti jer mi je to donosilo dnevnu zaradu, podnjela zahtjev za alimentaciju. Za 2 mjeseca sam bila na nogama. Te godine sam upoznala i sadasnjeg muza, bili smo frendovi godinu dana. Pisem ti ovo jer ja tu vecer nisam znala da cu puknuti i zvati muriju, 9 godina je trajala ta veza, rasla sam sa njime i njegovom ljubomorom i psihozom. Pukla sam i postupila tako bez obzira na posljedice i prezivjela. Da djeca idu njemu nije bilo niti za cuti, moj odgoj i rezultati su govorili za sebe, koliko god se on trudio to osporiti. Ako zene uspjevaju na takav nacin, ti uz planiranje mozes sve, ali sve!

----------


## maria71

mm i ja trošimo sve skupa i imamo  zajednički novčanik  zbog xy razloga.

  možda i to nije dobro.

ali ovo da ja njemu ili on meni uzima zarađene novce mi je prestrašno

----------


## Apsu

Wow Kris.. Baš mi je žao što si to prošla. Ali eto, drago mi je da si bila hrabra  :Smile: 

I potpis na Mariu. Mi imamo zajedničke novce, nezamislivo mi je imati odvojeno, a kamoli da mi ih uzima  :Shock:

----------


## tangerina

stajem u "daj petama vjetra" tim - meni to zvuči kao tipično zlostavljanje
nije baš točno da uvijek možeš otići kako beti kaže

Kris  :Love:

----------


## Sirius Black

> mm i ja trošimo sve skupa i imamo  zajednički novčanik  zbog xy razloga.
> 
>   možda i to nije dobro.
> 
> ali ovo da ja njemu ili on meni uzima zarađene novce mi je prestrašno


I mi isto tak. Nema mojih i njegovih novaca, sve je zajedničko. Ali isto tak ne trošimo a da ne obavijestimo jedno drugog. Ne znam kak bi funkcionirali da je netko od nas smatra da drugi previše troši.

----------


## Ninunanu

krescenija... nije najgore biti sam, imaš djecu a on nek živi sam sa sobom i svojim maltretiranjem.
Ja sam sama, nisam ni htjela cuti za riječ brak jer to nije bilo za mene.
Meni je predivno s mojim djetetom i uživamo iz dana u dan, nije ti potreban stvarno. Početak je najgori, al s vremenom se stvari poslože i to sigurno bolje nego kako ti je sada, a vjerujem da ne želiš u takvom okruženju provest ostatak života.

A krisi  :Sad:  grozno je cuti takvo nešto

----------


## Tanči

> ti njemu daješ cijelu plaću?


A koliki muževi daju ženama cijelu plaću i to im je ok i onda dobivaju džeparac za cigarete, kavu, benzin i sl.
To je izgleda kod mnogih normalno jer je kao ženamuž gazda u kući pa i lovu rapoređuje.
Meni je to bezveze.
Od prije poznanstva sa svojim suprugom radim i imam svoj račun i tako je i danas.
Svatko ima svoj račun.
On plaća režije, ja hranu, za sve ostalo se dogovaramo i zajedno financiramo.
Evo npr. danas; dogovaram servis za auto, on veli da nema love, ja rekoh: imam ja, odi u utorak kad sam dogovorila na servis, a ja ću ti dati da platiš i gotova priča

----------


## Sirius Black

> Što se tiče jegovog ponašanja takvo je unatrag tri godine, ali ja sam bila dovoljno jaka da mogu zatvorit oči i samo otvorit srce, ali sad je došlo kad meni treba potpora, podrška, netko kraj koga sam sigurna, tj da znam da mu je stalo. Meni je to njegovo ponašanje počelo smetat u nazad godinu dana jer kad god sam trebala pomoć, podršku-izostala je. Jednom je samo bio kraj mene kad me ulovio u noći a terasi da plačem i tresem se, dao mi je 2 normabela i odio u krevet i priča gotova. niti daj da popričamo niti odi kod psihijatra . Njegovo je da se ja e želim pomirit s tim što nam se dogodilo i da namjerno sama sebe stalo podsjećam na to da si ne želim pomoći... Kad sam mu rekla da bi najbolje bilo da se rastanemo rekao mi je- pa očito si si ekog drugog našla... Ne nisam i ne ne treba mi... Treba mi barem normala život bez svakodnevnog predbacivaja i kontroliranja i prigovaranja... Ja više ni ne poznajem samu sebe... Nikad nisam bila niže.. Kad dignem glavu vidim dno- tolko sam nisko pala


Sad tek vidim ovo. Probaj se maknuti iz te situacije, možda i njemu onda dođe u glavu da bi trebalo nešto promijeniti. Ovo je mučenje

----------


## KrisZg

Mah, nisam zeljela da tako ispadne...prezalila sam ja vec samu sebe, to je bilo 2008. Vec da vidi da izlaza ima, to kako se ponasa je zivotinjski po meni i to se ne radi osobi koju volis i koja je majka tvoje djece. Sada to znam, kada sam spoznala drugu stranu ljubavi, tada nisam jer me nitko nije niti mogao uputiti kad sam sve skrivala kao zmija noge iako je obitelj znala sto se dogada. I da, nije to pocelo odmah samarom, prvo me kao i svaki klasicni zlostavljac posteno oslabio psihicki prije nego sto me poceo tuci. Prepoznajem te izjave, zato sam napisala barem mali dio price.

----------


## studena

meni je ovo strašno za čitati,
krescenija 
sve osobe koje znam da su izašle iz za njih lošeg braka,
nitko nije požalio što je to učinio, da se nije snašao i da je poželio natrag
/uključujuči i mene/,
eventualno žaljenje postoji što se to nije učinilo prije,

kada te partner dovede do toga da se osjećaš da si na dnu dna,
odeš i ne okreneš se nazad,
ucjene sa djecom , novcem i inim su glupost i
imaju svoj naziv, emocionalno matretiranje

----------


## Zuska

Slažem se s većinom forumašica, ali...  Nekako mislim da svi ovi savjeti koji nama izgledaju jednostavno, Kresceniji - u njenome stanju - ne pomažu mnogo. Imam dojam da je kod takve vrste ranjenosti najteže učiniti bilo kakav korak. 

S druge strane, teško je dati savjete u tako osjetljivoj situaciji. Recimo, mene zanima, Krescenija, je li savjet da mužu ne daš svoju plaću realan? On zvuči logično i ispravno, ali što bi se dogodilo da mu je ne daš? 
Je li ti muž agresivan?
Ne znam, možda sam propustila, ali imaš li kamo otići od muža, gdje živjeti?

Ono što je važno da si cijelo vrijeme ponavljaš da imaš pravo na tugovanje, da imaš pravo na psihološku pomoć i podršku. Da će o djeci odlučivati sud, a ne tvoj muž, da djeca najčešće pripadnu majkama, a što se partner ljuće, agresivnije i strasnije ponaša, to su mu izgledi sve manji.

Za početak je važno da se osnažiš, pričaj s prijateljicama, piši po forumu, radi sve ono što ti daje snagu.

----------


## Lili75

*Kris*, ti si zakon ženo!

Drago mi je da ti se javljaju *studena* i ostale ženskice koje su to prošle da vidiš da nisi jedina kojoj se to događa al da kao i za sve u životu postoji rješenje (samo Bože zdravlja).

Drž se dragai sretno!

----------


## Lili75

potpisujem *Zusku*.

----------


## studena

i ja ponovo potpisujem zusku,
svakako sama potraži psihološku pomoć i osnaži se

----------


## KrisZg

> meni je ovo strašno za čitati,
> krescenija 
> sve osobe koje znam da su izašle iz za njih lošeg braka,
> nitko nije požalio što je to učinio, da se nije snašao i da je poželio natrag
> /uključujuči i mene/,
> eventualno žaljenje postoji što se to nije učinilo prije,
> 
> kada te partner dovede do toga da se osjećaš da si na dnu dna,
> odeš i ne okreneš se nazad,
> ...


To je jedino za cime zalim, sto ga nisam sprasila 2005 kada sam sa malom ostala trudna nego naivno popusila njegove price da ce se promjeniti. Odluka je cvrsto pocela sazrijevati kada mi je u prvoj svadi nakon poroda izjavio da me je napumpao da me zadrzi.Mozes zamisliti tu psihu, ludilo cisto.

Hvala cure na lijepim pozitivnim komentarima, nadam se da ce moje iskustvo pomoci.

----------


## žužy

*krescenija*,moje mišljenje znaš...nema tu poštivanja,to nije ljubav. Pretvorio se u nesigurnog i bezobraznog čovjeka koji ne mari za tvoje osječaje a bome ni za dječje,jer one sve to slušaju. A sigurno im nije lijepo. Nema on tebi kaj (ne)dozvoljavati,nije ti tata niti ti imaš 15 godina.
Vjerujem da ti je dosta gutanja i sigurno si došla do svoje granice tolerancije i nade da bude bolje i drugačije,čim ovdje pišeš. Znači,svijesna si da ovakav brak nije normalan. Nije ni način da odeš,pa se vratiš ako dođe po tebe,neznam...a glupo mi je reći da probaš još pričati s njim,vjerujem da si probala bezbroj puta. Sve znaš.
Ako trebaš bilo kakvu pomoć,tu sam..drži se.  :Love:

----------


## Junior

@Krescenija - potpisujem Apsu uz jedan mali dodatak. MOLIM TE prouči malo narcisoidne poremećaje (da,  uz blaže oblike psihopatije) jer tu ćeš vrlo lako prepoznati muža čini mi se. 
Prvo da ti eliminiram neke stvari iz glave: 
1) jučer smo muž i ja pročitali tvoj post i nastala je sekunda šutnje. Oboje smo imali takve veze prije naše- bilo je tu i emocionalnih ucjena (sad i ti imaš jednu- "moraš radi djece", pitaj se je li bilo kakvih prije...) 
2) Ne daj da se sve zamaskira u gubitak djeteta i financijske probleme- primjer: evo ti moj muž i ja, imamo ih ogromnih al nam ne pada na pamet da se svađamo oko tog. Imamo ZAJEDNIČKE novce i točka, zajedničke ciljeve, planiramo kupnje, plaćanje računa i sl. Činjenica da je netko kao crkveni miš nije razlog za svađu nego dogovore i strategiju. 
3) Ne, nisu svi muškarci kao tvoj muž, očito, tako da i taj argument ODMAH pada u vodu. 
4) Obrati pozornost na manjak empatije otkad se poznajete - nijedan narcis NE može glumiti dulje od 6 mj. Nemaju toliku koncentraciju jer su sami sebi centar svijeta- najpametniji, najljepši, za njih vrijede druga pravila, njima treba više svega, a najviše psihoanaliza! Ako sam u pravu, nadam se da ipak nisam, njega gubitak vašeg djeteta nimalo ne pogađa, koliko je to god ružno za čuti. Njemu je to samo divna i krasna okolnost pomoću koje može dobiti još pozornosti od okoline. Pljuska manje boli od tretmana kojeg ti dobivaš! A ono što najviše boli je kad ti počnu sjedati stvari nakon što se makneš od njega, kad prođe par mjeseci... Kad počne ono krasno "ma kako sam si to mogla dopustiti..."

----------


## Junior

1. Skupi svoje dokumente, dokumente od klinaca, kartice i sve dr kaj je bitno. Daj to sve osobi od povjerenja - mami, tati, prijateljici, susjedi, kolegici... Nekome tko nije lajav i neće niš reć tvom mužu. 
2. Odvajaj najosnovnije od svojih stvari i stvari za klince - po mogućnosti nakon svađe jer u ovom će te ulovit tak i tak, osim ak ne buš brza. Tak i tak te tjera od kuće, kaj ne (mada to ne misli ozbiljno, vidjet ćeš..)?
3. Vidi imaš li kod koga zbrisat na nekoliko dana- ili odmah nađi trajnije rješenje. Očito ostanak u tom stanu a da on ode nije. Ima krasnih stanova na njuškalu. Ne čekaj da institucije naprave svoj posao- nažalost su prespore. Što se razvoda tiče, to je dr par rukava jer imate djecu... To će trajat- bt ćeš i nemajka, i možda ćeš ga i varat, i tabletomanka... Očekuj svašta, ali prvo se MAKNI. Zatim čim prije kontaktiraj s nekom ženskom udrugom koja te može bolje savjetovati.

----------


## studena

nezahvalno je davati bilo kakve dijagnoze ovako
ali ovo je ono o čemu junior piše
http://cybermed.hr/clanci/poremecaji_licnosti
pročitaj barem radi informacije

----------


## Tanči

> To je jedino za cime zalim, sto ga nisam sprasila 2005 kada sam sa malom ostala trudna nego naivno popusila njegove price da ce se promjeniti. Odluka je cvrsto pocela sazrijevati kada mi je u prvoj svadi nakon poroda izjavio da me je napumpao da me zadrzi.Mozes zamisliti tu psihu, ludilo cisto.
> 
> Hvala cure na lijepim pozitivnim komentarima, nadam se da ce moje iskustvo pomoci.



Ovo je moja frendica doživjela i onda je pokušao i treći put.
Ali tada se ona opametila.
Neću javno, bilo je tu svega.
Ona je pobjegla, ali ju je našao... Preživjela je.
On je u zatvoru.
Ja sam svjedočila.
Jer nitko drugi nije htio.
Sad nas je frka što će biti kad izađe.

----------


## Lili75

> Ovo je moja frendica doživjela i onda je pokušao i treći put.
> Ali tada se ona opametila.
> Neću javno, bilo je tu svega.
> Ona je pobjegla, ali ju je našao... Preživjela je.
> On je u zatvoru.
> Ja sam svjedočila.
> Jer nitko drugi nije htio.
> Sad nas je frka što će biti kad izađe.


*Tanči*, ti si neustrašiva žena velikog srca!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Žao mi je krescenija da prolaziš ovako teško razdoblje. Nadam se da će biti bolje. OKreni se oko sebe, sigurno ima neko ko ti može pomoći. Traži pomoć.

----------


## Margot

> Potpis! Uostalom, djeca su uglavnom uvije dodijeljena majci. Iznimka je jedino ako je majka narkomanka ili tako nesto. Sa sigurnoscu ti mogu reci da ce djeca pripasti tebi.


Ne sumnjam u pozitivan ishod dodjele djece kresceniji u ovom konkretnom slučaju, ako dođe do brakorazvodne parnice, razvoda braka i skrbništva nad zajedničkom djecom.  
Ali ovakve stereotipe postavljati kao neupitne u pravnom postupku skrbništva u RH danas... prilično nategnuto. 
Pravni aksiom, a i pravna praksa dodjele djece na skrb nakon brakorazvodne parnice isključivo ženama (osim "prostitukama i narkomankama") zasigurno ne postoji već dobrih desetak godina, barem.   
Pogotovo ne od 1.rujna 2014, nakon stupanja na snagu novog Obiteljskog zakona.

----------


## Tanči

Joj, žene; ništa nije sigurno.
Sve se tako okrene.
Pogotovo ako druga strana ima potporu od majke npr.
Prošla sam ja zbog frendice i saslušavanja na krim policiji i u DORH- u i na kraju i na sudu.
On je slušao moj iskaz, a njegov odvjetnik pa i tužiteljica su me htjeli razapeti, a prijateljicu prikazat kao ženu sumnjivog morala i psihički bolesnu.
Dok je njegova majka za snahu tvrdila da je otišla zbog love, jer joj nije htio kakti ispunjavati hireve, a znala je da ju on zlostavlja.
Svi su sve znali i nije ih bilo briga.

----------


## Tanči

Ne mogu naći priču od Mukice.
Bila je nekad na portalu.
Ne znam jel' maknuta, ali jako dobra priča o ženi koja je prošla pakao.

----------


## rossa

> Ne sumnjam u pozitivan ishod dodjele djece kresceniji u ovom konkretnom slučaju, ako dođe do brakorazvodne parnice, razvoda braka i skrbništva nad zajedničkom djecom.  
> Ali ovakve stereotipe postavljati kao neupitne u pravnom postupku skrbništva u RH danas... prilično nategnuto. 
> Pravni aksiom, a i pravna praksa dodjele djece na skrb nakon brakorazvodne parnice isključivo ženama (osim "prostitukama i narkomankama") zasigurno ne postoji već dobrih desetak godina, barem.   
> Pogotovo ne od 1.rujna 2014, nakon stupanja na snagu novog Obiteljskog zakona.


ovo sam i ja htjela napisati. ja sam se nedavno razvela tj razvrgla vanbračnu zajednicu pa do nikakvog suda još nismo ni stigli.
zasad je sve ok i lijepo se dogovaramo oko djeteta pa se nadam da će tako i ostati. ali u slučaju da ne nešto promijeni i krenem sama tražiti skrbništvo na sudu ne bih se zaklela da ću ga dobiti, a nisam ni prostitutka ni narkomannka.

ono što je ranije netko napisao, svakako odi kod psihologa/psihijatra. mi smo imali problema u braku i on nije htio ići, pa sam ja išla sama i posložila sebi neke stvari u glavi.
Malo me bilo strah može li mi taj moj odlazak potencijalno štetiti u dodjeljivanju skrbništva, pa mi je prijatlejica odvjetnica rekla da ne može i da se iz toga može iščitati moja namjera da popravim stvari.
U tvom slučaju, mislim da bi ti puno pomoglo (ja sam morala na kiretažu u 8. tjednu i to mi je bilo jako teško palo, a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je kad se to dogodi kasnije)

netko je napisao skupiti sve dokumente i iskopirati ih, kao i spremiti dio stvari kod roditelja/prijatelja - to mi isto djeluje ok. Ja nisam imala porebe za tim nečim, ali mi djeluje kao razuman savjet u situaciji koju možemo iščitati kod tebe.
Svakako sve dobro razmisli i pretresi. Financije, smještaj, budućnost...

Da se vratim na početak tvog pitanja - brak radi djece. Ja mislim da nema smisla. Duboko vjerujem da je bolje imati dvije funkcionalne obitelji nego jednu nefunkcionalnu.
Kod nas nije bilo deranja, tučnjave i svega, ali je ona itekako osjećala napetost i to sigurno ne može biti dobro.

E sad, ona je mene nekidan pitala da zašto mi više ne živimo zajedno. Ja sam rekla da se mi više ne volimo i da ne bismo bili sretni da zajendo živimo. A kaže ona, ali ja bih bila sretna. Skoro mi srce nije puklo, oči su mi se napunile suzama (evo i sad opet dok to pišem - eto za temu Plačete li pred djecom). Pa sam joj pričala da ćemo nas dvoje oboje učiniti sve da ona u tom našem odvojenom životu bude što sretnija. Tu je ona pitala hoćemo li se mi dogovarati, pa se malo umirila kad sam rekla da ćemo se dogovarati za sve što se nje tiče.
Ovo je prvi put nakon 5 mjeseci da je  ona pokazala neku tugu, prije joj je sve bilo super, dvije kuće....

Ja znam da neće sve ići lako s njom, da će biti takvih pitanja još i vjerojano problema kad bude starija, kad je pukne pubertet i slično. Znam da neće biti lako ni meni jer mi roditelji žive u drugom gradu, ali su se prijatelji pokazali divni. I žene na ovom forumu koje nikad prije nisam vijdela, ili smo se tipkale koji put.
Nije mi ni sad lako u nekom stvarima, ali nije mi krivo. Više nije imalo smisla, nakon tri godine nekog navlačenja hoćemo/nećemo.

I nema sad tu nekog raspadanja. Ti imaš dvoje djece koji te trebaju i moraš posložiti svoj i njihov život. 
Ne srami se tražiti pomoć i ne srami se prihvatiti pomoć

p.s. ovo ljeto sam ja bila kući na moru 2 mjeseca i došla sam u zagreb na jedan dan po nju nakon što je bila s tatom dva tjedna, i hodam po ulici u kojoj sad živim i po prvi puta nakon 19 godina života u zagrebu se osjetim kod kuće. I počnem se smijati jer sam u najgoroj situaciji ikad, nemam stalni posao, živim u podstanarskom stanu koji se uz sve to i prodaje, a ja se osjećam kao kod kuće. Možda to nema veze s ničim, a opet...

Čuvaj se.

----------


## rossa

a šta sam se raspisala

----------


## Angie75

Ajoj rossa i mene si rasplakala  :Sad:

----------


## KrisZg

24 sata su inace slikovnica ali evo jedne price na temu zlostavljanja...tako mi je poznata:

http://www.24sata.hr/psihologija/no-...-u-vezi-391437

Samo sto je moj bivsi umjesto ljubavnica volio kocku i cugu. Sve su ostalo nijanse...

----------


## kljucic

Dobro je Zuska pitala.
Što bi se dogodilo da mu odbiješ dati novce?
Kao što sam već rekla, kod nas nikada nije bilo mjesto agresiji i zaklela bih se u to, ali neki puta za neke stvari ne garantiram ni za sebe, a kamoli za druge.
Zato mimo njega spremi dokumente i najnužnije stvari i bez njegovog znanja to spremi kod neke osobe od povjerenja. Razradi plan i onda ga realiziraj.
Zvuči grozno, ali sigurno je sigurno jer ne možeš predvidjeti njegovu reakciju.

----------


## kaina

Mislim da bi mi odmah izbacio stvari iz kuće da mu odbijem dat novce.. Jučer navečer pokušam razgovarat s njim po ne znam koji put on opet počne povišavat ton i svadit se, ja zašutim i ne spavam cijelu noć i plačem.. ujutro on meni kak me voli, al se ja ne trudim dovoljno i nije sretan s menom... Ja na dnu, totalno... a on me počne grlit ljubit i veli opusti se.. zlo mi je od ovog svega... Nije ovakav život za mene... Razgovarala sam s roditeljima da odem kod njih i tata je počel odmah s ucijenama... ma dođe mi da se... uhhhhh

----------


## tangerina

krescenija, samo polako, i dobro sve razradi u glavi. 
Postoji i nekoliko SOS telefona za osobe u takvoj situaciji, i ja bih svakako nazvala, možeš dobiti neke konkretne savjete
mislim na 
B.a.B.e. pravnu i psihološku pomoć http://www.babe.hr/hr/kalendar/980-b...-pravna-pomoc/
ili Autonomna ženska kuća 0800 55 44

----------


## Teta Eta

Slicno sam prosla i ja :Sad: . Zao mi je sto nemas podrsku roditelja, meni je mama bila oslonac cijelo vrijeme. Imas li neke bliske prijatelje koji bi ti mogli u pocetku pomoci?

Dobro je da imas posao i koliko toliko mozes biti neovisna. Pogledaj malo stanove za iznajmiti, napravi plan i pripremi se za odlazak. Potrebno je puno snage na pocetku, organizacije, naravno treba imati i novaca, medjutim - vjeruj mi, mir koji ces imati nema cijenu.

----------


## anabeg

> Mislim da bi mi odmah izbacio stvari iz kuće da mu odbijem dat novce.. Jučer navečer pokušam razgovarat s njim po ne znam koji put on opet počne povišavat ton i svadit se, ja zašutim i ne spavam cijelu noć i plačem.. ujutro on meni kak me voli, al se ja ne trudim dovoljno i nije sretan s menom... Ja na dnu, totalno... a on me počne grlit ljubit i veli opusti se.. zlo mi je od ovog svega... Nije ovakav život za mene... Razgovarala sam s roditeljima da odem kod njih i tata je počel odmah s ucijenama... ma dođe mi da se... uhhhhh


Meni je zlo dok ovo čitam..mogu samo zamisliti kako je tebi..pa nije to tako baš sve jednostavno, on bi izbacio tvoje stvari da mu nedaš novce, čija je kuća u kojoj živite? To je tvoja plaća, ne razumijem se previše u zakone, ali mislim da je tu svaki zakon na tvojoj strani. Navečer te emocionalno ubije, a ujutro te grli i ljubi i kaže ti da se opustiš..jooj kako me to jako podsjeća na mog oca. Ja ti se ustvari divim kako ti to sve izdržavaš. Nemoj mu dopustiti da te emocionalno uništava, a niti ucjenjuje, ne može on tako lako baš ništa. Niti te izbaciti, niti ti uzeti djecu. Oprosti, nekako imam osjećaj da se on prema tebi odnosi kao prema nekom tko nema pojma o ničemu i da smatra da ti može reći i napraviti što hoće i kako hoće. Ma neznam, možda griješim ali kad te čitam ja bi mu naradije razbila njušku.

----------


## Zuska

Krescenija, pokušaj još jednom, smireno, ozbiljno i brutalno iskreno, porazgovarati s roditeljima. Možda ne znaju koliko je situacija ozbiljna i koliko te degradira kao osobu. Starcima se ponekad teško suočiti s tim da stvarnost nije onakva kakvu si oni  zamišljaju. Objasni im da si došla do dna, da je to što trpiš zlostavljanje i da osjećaš psihičke posljedice, a da tvoja djeca trebaju majku, snažnu i jaku. Najavi im da ćeš ti svakako ostaviti muža, ali da moraš znati imaš li ili nemaš njihovu podršku. 
Ja bih to pokušala još jedno prije nego otpišem njihovu pomoć i okrenem se drugim mogućim pomoćima. 

U sito vrijeme, spremi dokumente i pokušaj štedjeti sa strane da muž ne sazna. Ne moraš uštedjeti ne znam koliko, ali čisto da nešto imaš sa strane da ti da neku dozu sigurnosti u onom trenu kad budeš odlazila. Pokušaj ja ostaviti netom prije plaće tako da i na to možeš računati. 

Što se tiče djece, imovine i ostaloga, to će sud riješiti. 

Nemoj razmišljati - izbacio bi me iz kuće. Ti bi trebala sama sebe izbaciti iz te kuće, odnosno iz njegove blizine. Klasični je zlostavljač.

----------


## čokolada

Krescenija, bilo bi dobro izbrisati potpis.

----------


## Tanči

Teško je biti objektivan kad znamo samo jednu stranu priče.
Po ovome što čitam Krescenija ispada žrtva, a njen muž zlostavljač.
Ako je to točno treba se obratiti CZSS za početak.
A inače po zakonu nitko nikoga ne može izbaciti iz stana.
Svaki stanar je u mirnom posjedu i to nema veze s vlasništvom nekretnine i zakon štiti mirne posjednike.
Ni gazda podstanara ne može izbaciti, a kamoli muž ženu ili obrnuto.

----------


## Teta Eta

Draga Tanci,

u pravu si. Tesko je biti objektivan, ali mislim da to nije ni bitno u ovoj prici. Bitno je osobi kojoj je jako tesko dati podrsku i pokusati dati koristan savjet kako si pomoci.

----------


## spajalica

> Krescenija, bilo bi dobro izbrisati potpis.


 a ni avatar ne bi bilo zgoreg promijeniti

----------


## studena

ovo će biti grubo,
ali još je dobro dok plačeš,

još malo ovakvoga života i više nećeš moći ni plakati,
napor kao ekspedicija na mont everest 
će ti biti ujutro se ustati, otići na posao i dati djeci ručak,
otići u trgovinu,

makni se dok je još vrijeme i dok  ne ubije sve u tebi,
on te voli ali se ponaša tako jer se ne trudiš dovoljno,
pa to ti je školski opis zlostavljača

----------


## studena

imaš pp

----------


## tangerina

> A inače po zakonu nitko nikoga ne može izbaciti iz stana.



pa ipak, to se stalno događa, a dok se dokopaš svog zakonskog prava moraš negdje spavati i djeca moraju negdje spavati

----------


## Beti3

Sram ga može biti: on nije sretan s tobom!!! Pa, ti isto nisi sretna s njim.

Baš te briga što nije sretan. Ponaša se kao da je tvoj gospodar, i ti moraš njegovu sreću stvarati, dok je njemu tvoja sreća nebitna. Jao, jao!

 Da li si ti takav tip da možeš lupiti šakom o stol i reći mu :dosta!? Ili neka se ponaša kao što treba, jer vi ste ravnopravni partneri ili ti i djeca odlazite. Bojiš li se fizičkog nasilja? Možda da razgovarate pred svjedocima.

----------


## Tanči

Ovako, ja bih vas sve zamolila da se zaustavite.
Ovu temu vrlo lako može pronaći bilo tko pa i Sud i suprug.
I tema može postati dokaz na Sudu, a vi svi pozvani da svjedočite.
Krescenija, draga, ja vjerujem u sve što si napisala i isto tako sam sigurna u to da ti još uvijek nemaš snage za otići.
Sve sam to prolazila godinama s prijateljicom.
Točnije  godina je to trajalo.
Tukao ju je, ponižavao, silovao...
Na kraju je to sve radio na dnevnoj bazi.
A ona ga je voljela.
Ona ga se bojala.
I onda kad joj je do kraja zgazio dostojanstvo, ona je pukla.
Da ne duljim, ja sam bila jedini svjedok.
Nisam požalila, ali ti mogu reći da mi ni najmanje nije bilo ugodno dvosatno ispitivanje na krim policiji i to pod prijetnjom privođenja jer na prvi poziv nisam mogla doći.
Pa onda četverosatno ispitivanje na DORHU.
Oduzeli su mi mobitel i osobne stvari i držali me u jednoj sobici sa zamjenicom tužitelja koja me ispitivala i zapisničarkom.
I onda Sud.
A na Sudu je i on prisutan i sve čuje.
Ja sam otvoreno rekla sutkinji da me strah.
Njega i njegovih postupaka kad izađe.
Ona je rekla da neće skoro, ali svejedno. Nemre dovjeka robijati.
Njegova mater i sestra su rovale protiv mene.
Htjele su me prikazati kao nepouzdanog svjedoka.
Prijavile su me centru za soc. skrb da sam prostitutka i to ispred djeteta.
I suprug i mala i ja smo morali proći vještačenje.
Na kraju je to odbačeno, a rukom pisana prijava grafološki vještačena i dokazano je da je to od gđe majke djelo.
Ali, probaj si zamisliti koji je to horor za moju obitelj bio.
Doslovno su mi htjeli obitelj uništiti.
Iza toga je moja kći imala grand mal epileptički napad u školi pri kojem se gadno ozlijedila i završila na hospitalizaciji.
Ne možeš si ni zamisliti kako je kad ti pod svjetlima i sirenama voze dijete u hitnoj za bolnicu...
Meni je jedina zadovoljština bila vidjeti kako nasilnika dovode u lisicama na Sud.
Opet kažem: nisam požalila, ali mnogi bi.
Meni je i sama Državna tužiteljica rekla da mi se divi.
Tebi preostaje da se boriš.
Neće biti lako jer zlostavljanje treba dokazati.
Slikaj, prijavljuj, zovi policiju za svaku sitnicu jer samo evidentirani događaji se priznaju.
Moja prijateljica nije ništa prijavljivala i zato je sve bilo puno teže dokazati.
Ali ja sam bila tu za nju.  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Tanči, divim ti se  :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

Da, Tanči je uzor, požrtvovna i skromna. 

Krescenija, sretno, tu smo za podršku.

----------


## studena

ne mora uvijek biti kao što tanči piše,
ja znam za razvode gdje je sve išlo poprilično
brzo i relativno glatko,
uz donekle dobru pomoć institucija,

naravno da je uvijek dobro imati i nekoga uz sebe,
a i dobar odvjetnik je must have

tek toliko da se krescenija unaprijed ne isprepada

----------


## Tanči

> ne mora uvijek biti kao što tanči piše,
> ja znam za razvode gdje je sve išlo poprilično
> brzo i relativno glatko,
> uz donekle dobru pomoć institucija,
> 
> naravno da je uvijek dobro imati i nekoga uz sebe,
> a i dobar odvjetnik je must have
> 
> tek toliko da se krescenija unaprijed ne isprepada



Jedno je razvod, a drugo zlostavljanje.
Zlostavljači ne puštaju žrtvu lako.
Opet kažem; ne znamo sve.
I ne moramo znati, ali ja sam napisala svoje iskustvo čisto kao primjer.
I ne, nisam ja ni heroj, ni ništa takvo.
Ja sam samo za istinu, a nisam mogla šutjeti kad je bivši suprug moju prijateljicu pokušao proglasiti ludom i lošom majkom.
Nisam se miješala dokle god ona nije bila spremna napustiti ga, iako sam ju slikala prije 14 godina kad je došla k meni s povezom na oku i puna modrica.
Negirala je zlostavljanje.
Tvrdila je da je pala u kadi.
Ja sam rekla: ok, uzmi moju Reu u naručje da vas slikam za uspomenu.
I slikala sam ju pod tom izlikom.
Lani na sudu su te slike bile zlata vrijedne.

----------


## winnerica

Nisam ovo nigdje niti spomenula do sada... Moj brak se raspao nedavno, nakon skoro 23 godine „zajedništva“, zapravo je nevjerojatno koliko žena može podnijeti, pretrpjeti, a sve „iz ljubavi i žrtve“ za muža i djecu...
  Kad sam progledala s kim živim nije bilo prekasno, jer zadnje mjesece  koje živim živim u blaženstvu, miru i spokoju, sama s 3 djece, s bolesnom mamom na samrti, s bratom invalidom, ali nitko me ne maltretira, tko to može platit?!
  Ostati u lošoj vezi ili braku „radi djece“, pa da moje cure imaju predodžbu da je normalno da te jednog dana muž izvrijeđa, prekopa ti torbu i stvari (ormare i sl.) tražeći novac, vrijednosti, tragove „onog drugog“, da je „normalno“ da ti se prijeti „da će te zalijepiti za zid“, da te pred gostima ponižava, pred prijateljima pokuša ocrniti i izvrijeđati, da ti se usudi prijetiti nožem ili te ošamariti?!
  Ne!, to nije „film“ u kojem želim biti sa svojom djecom, a posebno ovim mojim malim curkama (5.5 i 4 g.). 
  Prošla sam trzavice s bivšim, dobio je ljetos i prijavu kod Prekršajnog suda, te je na uvjetnoj kazni zbog obiteljskog nasilja, odvodila ga je par puta policija, par puta su mu oduzeli nož, par puta je završio na prisilnom psihijatrijskom liječenju, jednom je proveo 10-ak dana u Remetincu, za cijelo to vrijeme nije za svoje ponašanje imao trunku pokajanja, vidio svoju krivnju nikada, sve sam mu to „ja smjestila“. Od suda sam dobila nakon puno natezanja privremeno skrbništvo (do okončanja postupka) i viđanje njega i djece pod nadzorom.
   I sad isto ucjenjuje, prijeti (ja prijavljujem uredno na MUP i CZSS), ispituje djecu na telefon (s mlađima ima susrete pod nadzorom ali se on ne odaziva, a sin koji je punoljetan ga ne želi vidjeti niti čuti). Alimentaciju ne plaća jer je ostavio posao da nebi morao djeci dati za život. 
  Meni ništa nije teško od toga, ja nisam dugo sretnija bila nego sada. Naš obiteljski mir nitko ne može platiti, koliko mi samo vrijedi što znam da sam sigurna u svom prostoru, da napokon spavam na miru.

----------


## cvijeta73

winnerice  :Heart: 
bravo, svaka čast, treba za to imati snage!  :Naklon:

----------


## spajalica

> winnerice 
> bravo, svaka čast, treba za to imati snage!


bome

----------


## winnerica

Nije se ni moja odluka stvorila preko noći, nije to bilo radi otvorenog kaladonta, ja sam zbrajala u sebi i kad sam vidjela da on nikada neće i nemože ići na bolje, da ću upropastiti i sebe i djecu i mamu i brata (jer je u našu i njihovu kuću počeo dovoditi procjenitelje iz banke iako nije vlasnik niti jednoj nekretnini!), te sam skontala da želi prevariti moju mamu (koja ga je btw jako jako voljela jer ja nikad nikome nisam pričala što trpim i prolazim) i da će nas vjerojatno sve zbog njegovih gluposti banka jednog dana izbaciti na cestu - to je bio trenutak sad ili nikad! 
Mogu samo reći da sam oduševljena djelatnicima MUP-a na brzini i stručnosti, zadovoljna sam i djelatnicama CZSS. Kod mene je prednost bila u tome što imam svoj posao oduvijek, te što sam vlasnik nekretnine u kojoj živimo, a nju sam naslijedila od roditelja (nije bračna stečevina), pa sam ga tako i lakše preselila iz kuće. 
Ipak, još uvijek se učim samostalno živjeti, još uvijek sam oprezna jer me on tako dobro "izdrilao" preko 20 god.

----------


## AdioMare

winnerice  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

ajme winnerice, Tanci  :Heart: 

ja se svaki put prenerazim kad procitam ovako nesto...mislila sam da je to samo u filmovima...da bar je  :Sad:

----------


## Angie75

To, cure  :Naklon: 
Ne moramo i ne smijemo biti bespomoćne! Izbor uvijek postoji. Samo treba sazrijeti u glavi.

----------


## Zuska

Uf, Winnerice, kapa dolje. Puno snage tebi i djeci želim.

----------


## winnerica

Htjela sam još reći da se žrtva često veže uz nekretninu, te počne misliti "kud ću odavde, nemam gdje, ovo je moj dom, ovo je moja kuća i sl.", to je sasvim krivo! Iako sam vlasnik kuće razmišljala sam preko godinu dana o podstanarstvu ili kreditu za neku garsonjericu, samo da živim na miru s djecom, vjerujte mi da nije bio nasilan ja bi mu i kuću ostavila samo da odem i ne trpim više to što sam trpila. Uvijek ima lijeka, uvijek ima načina, samo se treba pokrenuti!

----------


## nevena

winnerice draga, svaka cast na hrabrosti, htjela sam ti zapravo samo pruziti podrsku  :Heart: 
ti si stvarno hrabra i jaka zena

----------


## Lili75

> To, cure 
> *Ne moramo i ne smijemo biti bespomoćne! Izbor uvijek postoji. Samo treba sazrijeti u glavi*.


X.

*winnerice*, bravo svaka čast, djeca više nemaju takav (pogrešan) uzor u svom ocu, pogotovo curice koje bi možda jednog dana "podsvjeno tražile" takvog partnera. Bravo hrabrice naša i uživaj u svom miru, vjerujem da je neprocjenjiv.

----------


## seni

ajme winnerice  :Love: , drzi se!
tanci  :Love:

----------


## winnerica

Hvala vam svima na podršci, Nevena  :Heart:  - ljubi mi dječicu...

----------


## Tanči

Ja ti šaljem zagrljaj.
Drago mi je da si smogla snage.
Mnoge ne uspiju.
Ja sam imala kolegicu koja je ostavila muža zlostavljača i pijanca nakon 30 godina braka.
I mnogi su ju osuđivali iako su znali kakav je brak imala.
A ona je samo rekla: djecu sam podigla i otišli su, a ja napokon hoću ŽIVJETI!!!
Htjela je otići frizeru bez da poslije dobije batine zato jer je " uludo" potrošila 100 kn
Htjela je mirno spavati kao i moja prijateljica, a ne razmišljati u gluho doba noći kad bi ga čula da ulazi u stan, koliko je pijan i lud u tom trenu?
Hoće li ju samo prebit ili prvo prisiljavati na seks, a pošto je pijan nemre niš pa će nju optužit da je ona kriva kaj mu se ne diže pa će ju prebit zbog toga.... I tako u krug godinama
.... A ujutro:" oprosti, ja te volim, a ti si kriva jer me svaki put isprovociraš"

----------


## Jurana

Još jedan zagrljaj za tebe, winnerice!

----------


## Apsu

Bože kakve priče  :Sad: 
Pa šta se desi sa tim muškima, da li su oni od početka zlostavljači ili se to u njima budi tokom vremena?

----------


## nevena

> Hvala vam svima na podršci, Nevena  - ljubi mi dječicu...


hvala  :Heart: 

zapravo sve je vec receno na ovoj temi, tako da se necu ponavljati. htjela bi samo pruziti podrsku svima i winnerici,  i kresceniji i tanci na hrabrosti za prijateljicu

----------


## Ninunanu

> Bože kakve priče 
> Pa šta se desi sa tim muškima, da li su oni od početka zlostavljači ili se to u njima budi tokom vremena?


 da to i mene zanima. Sigurno nisu takvi od samog starta
a vama cure svaka čast i  :grouphug:

----------


## Teta Eta

Mislim da uglavnom nisu takvi u pocetku veze. Makar, znakova upozorenja sigurno ima, samo ih nisu zene u stanju prepoznati. Da mi je ova pamet...

----------


## žužy

Vjerujem i ja da je on takav oduvijek,samo je na početku veze drugačije...em se on kontrolira jer je ipak zaljubljen,em ona ne vidi neke stvari,odnosno prelazi preko sve više toga jer eto..ma bude bolje. 
I dođe do trena kad je ona kriva za to što se on jutros probudio loše volje,ona je kriva što on ne može nači drugu čarapu,ona je kriva što se ona ne želi promjeniti,ona je kriva što je nebo danas eto malo manje plavo...
On se sve manje kontrolira i sve više njegova nesigurnost izbija vanka,u svojoj nadmoči nad njom on nalazi svoje veliko "ja",a ona se sve više povlači u sebe i traži izlaz u promjeni svog ponašanja..ali ne vidi ga,jer dok se zapita u čemu griješi-ne nalazi ništa..ali uporno ostaje,jer je izgubljena i nezna kako dalje. 
Takav je bio moj tata,mama nije smjela raditi zbog njegove ljubomore,i bilo nam je teško ..nas petero na jednoj plači. Uvijek željni nečega.
Dok je s druge strane on smio sve,i zakartati večinu plače,i ostajati u birtiji do zatvaranja..a da ne pričam o varanju.
Mama je ostajala samo zato jer nije imala kud.
Bljuje mi se od takvih primjera,i to pogotovo u današnje vrijeme kad bi čovjek mislio - mladi ljudi,nezatucano razmišljanje. A ne,kriza srednjih godina (čak i manje) i potreba da se osječa i dalje balavac na vrhu svemira.
Dođe mi da krescenijinog muža opalim nečim,možda dojde k sebi i skuži kakvo blago ima pored sebe.
Čovjek kojem nije stalo da njegova djeca odrastaju u zdravoj obitelji,sa ddobrom,lijepom i mladom ženom,ne zaslužuje ništa.

----------


## winnerica

> Bože kakve priče 
> Pa šta se desi sa tim muškima, da li su oni od početka zlostavljači ili se to u njima budi tokom vremena?


Naravno da nisu takvi od početka (ili se barem dobro sakrivaju i kontroliraju). Zapravo me cijelo vrijeme u tome i držao onaj stari film, gdje je on bio normalan, zaposlen, gdje smo razgovarali, zajedno planirali, veselili se i sl. Bilo mi je i samoj teško prihvatiti da se on nekako promijenio, da to nije on, da to ponašanje nije ponašanje koje zaslužujem, a onda te opet vrati nazad sa "volim te" i ti opet popustiš i opet par dana bude mir, pa onda on krene opet s novim provociranjima, pa opet popustiš jer te "voli"...
Eto, sinoć mi je poslao SMS da me "voli". Jarca voli, voli me zlostavljati ali mu nije nikako jasno da ja to više nedam, a s druge strane je i životnu komociju izgubio nakon toliko godina (sad je podstanar, ako hoće jesti sam mora ići kupiti i napraviti si, ako hoće biti čist sam pere i pegla), nema više ležancije pred TV-om i "daj mi jesti" sheme...  :Smile: 

Bilo mi je jako teško kad sam pronašla neku brošuru o obiteljskom nasilju i bile su onako natuknice poredane u stilu "ako vaš partner viče na vas, ako vas vaš partner vrijeđa i omaložava, ako vas ekonomski zlostavlja" i tako do nekih 30-ak..., a ja se nađem gotovo u svakoj od njih... I jedna pametna u toj brošuri bila je da zlostavljač oko svoje žrtve plete godinama mrežu, te je guši polako i malo po malo, a ne odjednom (osim onih rijetkih) jer bi uglavnom žrtva zbrisala što prije od njega...

----------


## Riječanka

ovo je jedna od onih tema na kojima se, iako čitam, uvijek ustručavam pisati. ali evo, moram. moram se javiti za jedan veliki  :Naklon:  winnerici. na nekoj je temi dosta davno već bila pisala o tome kako se rano ustaje, što sve prije posla obavi, ono, znam da mi je ostalo u sjećanju i kao opomena svaki put kada mi se nešto učini teškim ili sam jednostavno bez volje, sjetim se kako ima nekih kojima je ritam i te kako zahtjevan i posramim samu sebe. svu hrabrost i sreću ovog svijeta želim svim žrtvama bilo kakvog nasilja, da što prije preuzmu kontrolu nad svojim životima. a svima drugima da znaju prepoznati takve situacije, pruže pomoć i podršku, budu nečija Tanči.

----------


## *mamica*

Krescenija, winnerica, Tanči - svima vam želim izraziti podršku. Niste ni svjesne koliko ste velike u ovim situacijama.

----------


## Tanči

Moja frendica je bila ludo zaljubljena u svog muža i dokle god je tako osjećala njoj nije bilo pomoći.
Da se razumijemo, ja opisujem razdoblje od 15-20 godina tijekom kojih je zlostavljač bivao sve gori i kad se prijateljici napokon zgadio, kad je "progledala" to je bio početak njenog novog života.
Ni njoj muž nije dao radit, ni završit faks, ni slavit rođendan, ništa.
Ja sam ju nagovorila da završi faks i zaposli se.
On je to pokušao spriječit, a mene smislit nije mogao, a ja sam joj stalno govorila: štedi, skrivaj lovu i ne odustaj od posla jer to ti je ulog u budućnost bez njega.
Oni su bili imućni i on joj nije otimao plaću, ali je ona svejedno danas podstanar jer vila s bazenom u kojoj su živjeli je opterećena hipotekom, a njen bivši nagomilao dugova za tri života.
Meni je krim policajac rekao da će možda čak zajedno s njim morati odgovarati za te dugove.
To je njena bračna stečevina.

----------


## bubica27

:grouphug:

----------


## Peterlin

Hrabre žene, ne dajte se!

----------


## Mojca

Ajme drage žene, koliko tuge i koliko snage!
 :grouphug:

----------


## Deaedi

Winnerice drzi se! I pokretacici teme zelim da sve bude ok!

----------


## kaina

winerice grlim.. Odlučila sam i rekla mu da odlazim k mojim i naravno nisam otišla jer mi ne da djecu sa mnom... Bez njih ne idem nikud... U petak idem pitat na czzs za savjet. Bojim se da ako ih odvedem da ne napravi cirkus. Po tome kak se prijeti sposoban je na sve. Bojim ga se i ne osijećam se sigurno kraj njega, a on se ponaša kao da se ništa nije dogodilo... Ko psihopat neki- jedan tren se prijeti, drugi bi mi poskidao zvijezde sa neba.... Ne želim ovak. Ako ih mogu preko suda dobit bez obzira ako sad odem sama od njega ja ću i otići, a ako ne- nejdem nikud dok se sve ne završi jer me jedino one drže na životu, samo kad pomislim na ostatak života bez njih... Ne, ne mogu ja to...

----------


## Teta Eta

Da li on radi? Mozes li otici dok je na poslu?

----------


## tangerina

krescenija, on koristi djecu kao adut jer zna da si tu najslabija, kao i većina žena
raspitaj se u centru, točno je ono što je Tanči spominjala, da postoji pisani trag da si tražila pomoć
 ja bih nazvala i pravnu pomoć u B.a.B.e.

----------


## Angie75

Koliko je njemu stvarno stalo do djece? Ili mu je stalo samo kad preko njih tobom manipulira?
Vodi li ih u vrtić ili školu? Poznaju li ga tete ili učiteljice?
Može li itko potvrditi koliko je on oko njih angažiran?
Skupljaj sve te podatke, zapisuj! Sve to može dobro doći!


Btw, upravo sam na Cvjetnom vidjela veliku ploču gdje ljudi zapisuju što bi sve još željeli prije nego što umru. Jedan zapis glasi (umrla sam od smijeha, a slučajno se pritom sjetila i ovog topica pa se zbedirala): Prije nego što umrem želim biti udovica.

----------


## Mojca

Ne poznajem muža, ali bojim se da takvi tipovi samo prijete preko ddjece, mislim da folira, da u biti ne želi biti sam s njima.

----------


## Mojca

Eto dok ja obrisem nos, nalijem još meda u čaj, cure sve rekle...

----------


## tangerina

> Ne poznajem muža, ali bojim se da takvi tipovi samo prijete preko ddjece, mislim da folira, da u biti ne želi biti sam s njima.


naravno, istovremeno vjerojatno od toga itekako strahuje, ko da je lako sam brinuti o djeci, pogotovo ako nisi navikao
ali nekad je u priči i baka koja jedva čeka da uskoči itd

----------


## Nera

> Krescenija, winnerica, Tanči - svima vam želim izraziti podršku. Niste ni svjesne koliko ste velike u ovim situacijama.


I ja vam skidam kapu! Koje su to strašne priče... Sva sreća da ste smogle snage i rekle dosta, uzele živote u svoje ruke i pružile djeci miran i siguran dom, koliko god teško bilo. Tanči, divno je imati takvu prijateljicu kao ti! Svaka ti čast. Veliki si borac i neizmjerno si pomogla frendici. Svima veliko  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> winerice grlim.. Odlučila sam i rekla mu da odlazim k mojim i naravno nisam otišla jer *mi ne da djecu sa mnom*... Bez njih ne idem nikud... U petak idem pitat na czzs za savjet. Bojim se da ako ih odvedem da ne napravi cirkus. Po tome kak se prijeti sposoban je na sve. Bojim ga se i ne osijećam se sigurno kraj njega, a on se ponaša kao da se ništa nije dogodilo... Ko psihopat neki- jedan tren se prijeti, drugi bi mi poskidao zvijezde sa neba.... Ne želim ovak. Ako ih mogu preko suda dobit bez obzira ako sad odem sama od njega ja ću i otići, a ako ne- nejdem nikud dok se sve ne završi jer me jedino one drže na životu, samo kad pomislim na ostatak života bez njih... Ne, ne mogu ja to...


*krescenija*, šta bi cure ostale same s njim? Ne vjerujem, nema šanse, sigurno bi htjele ići s mamom. 
Lijepo ti obavi CZZS, nemoj mu više ništa najavljivati (možda počne posumnjati da ne blefiraš da ćeš to stvarno i napraviti, bolje da vjeruje u svoju "istinu") dobro se pripremaj u međuvremenu za taj dan i onda na naglo nestani.
Ako slučajno dođe prijetiti kod tvojih, odmah telefon u ruke i zovi policiju, neka ostane zapis. Prijavi sve vrste prijetnji.

Sretno draga, drži se, skupi snage za svoje curice, mi smo tu za tebe!

Ako išta trebaš, molim te samo nam reci.

----------


## Tanči

Odmah u CZSS i na policiju prijavi prijetnje.
Nemoj odlaziti s djecom kad on nije doma.
Naći će vas.
U Centru imaju sigurne kuće.
Tamo će vas sklonit od njega ako je to potrebno.
Moraš se pokrenuti i ići do kraja.
Nema natrag, nema oprosta, nema još jedne šanse jer se on neće promijeniti.
Bit će sve gori.

----------


## Audrey

> Nemoj odlaziti s djecom kad on nije doma.
> Naći će vas.


Zašto da ne ode kad njega nema? Očito je da s djecom ne može otići dok je on doma, a na njenom mjestu ja ne bih otišla sama, bez djece, i oslanjala se na državu da će mi dodijeliti djecu u nekom kratkom roku.
A to da će ih naći, pa ona je već najavila da ide k svojima, on jedino može doći tamo i silom pokušati odvesti djecu natrag, a ja se iskreno nadam da onda ona ima pravo zvati policiju i CZSS da ga u tome spriječe. Prije toga bi svakako trebalo prijaviti prijetnje, pa da ga već imaju evidentiranog i da se može pozvati na to.
Ne znam je li treba odmah tražiti smještaj s djecom u sigurnoj kući, ako ona ima podršku svojih roditelja koji će mu se suprotstaviti skupa s njom, možda on neće imati hrabrosti i ostvariti svoje prijetnje. Ali, to je na njoj da procijeni, i koliko su njezini zapravo uz nju ma što bilo, i koliko je vjerojatno da je on spreman prijetnje i provesti u djelo.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Možda nije na mjestu i možda te plašim krescenija, ali nemoj da te to zaustavi na odlasku. Neka ti bude poticaj da se dobro pripremiš.
Neki su muškarci uistinu agresivni i ostvare svoje prijetnje

----------


## Riječanka

ne treba polaziti od toga da ona i djeca moraju otići, njega treba udaljiti, on treba ići. potraži pomoć u CZZS, ali svakako se nastoj dobro raspitati o pravima tebe i djece. nije čak ni bitno je li on vlasnik/suvlasnik stana/kuće.

----------


## winnerica

> winerice grlim.. Odlučila sam i rekla mu da odlazim k mojim i naravno nisam otišla jer mi ne da djecu sa mnom... Bez njih ne idem nikud... U petak idem pitat na czzs za savjet. Bojim se da ako ih odvedem da ne napravi cirkus. Po tome kak se prijeti sposoban je na sve. Bojim ga se i ne osijećam se sigurno kraj njega, a on se ponaša kao da se ništa nije dogodilo... Ko psihopat neki- jedan tren se prijeti, drugi bi mi poskidao zvijezde sa neba.... Ne želim ovak. Ako ih mogu preko suda dobit bez obzira ako sad odem sama od njega ja ću i otići, a ako ne- nejdem nikud dok se sve ne završi jer me jedino one drže na životu, samo kad pomislim na ostatak života bez njih... Ne, ne mogu ja to...


Dobro je da imaš plan gdje otići. Sad počni polako prikupljati dokumente  i najnužnije stvari (svoje i dječje), kao što su ti već cure ranije  napisale. NE OSTAJATI S DJECOM "RADI DJECE" ili straha!!!
Ako napravi  cirkus (a to može i ovako i onako) - obavezno zovi policiju! Čak i ako  te "samo vrijeđa" (tebe, tvoje roditelje, susjede, braću, rođake, bilo  koga!), posebno ako je to pred djecom jer je to djelo obiteljskog  nasilja!!! Ja bih otišla onako, bez najave, u šetnju s djecom, pa nestala... A ako se situacija nedaj bože pogorša, od MUP-a tražiti obavezno privremeni smještaj u Sigurnu kuću. I prijaviti i pisati i MUP-u i CZSS i djecu odvesti u Polikliniku za zaštitu djece i pedijatru jer samo pisani tragovi zlostavljanja su oni koje sud poznaje i priznaje!

Gle, moj je upravo ponovo priveden, cijelu noć mi prijeti i cijelo jutro uporno pili na SMS, pa sam policiji dojavila da se vratio vjerojatno na svoju staru adresu. I ja ne odstupam i ne odustajem od toga da istjeram mak na konak, nedam se zaplašiti jer mi je preksinoć pisao da sam kučka, jučer me je "volio", danas me ucjenjivao da neka dođem k njemu ili će on tužiti mene, a onda sam odlučila pozvati policiju i šlus! 
Nema voljenja i nema ljubavi s takvim osobama, oni prvo i najviše na svijetu vole isključivo sebe i samo sebe!

I draga Krescenija, ako imaš ikakvo pitanje, pošalji mi poruku da ti dam mail ili br. tel. Grlim, sretno, budi hrabra i ne odustaj, baš radi djece!

----------


## Tanči

Na djecu imaju oboje podjednako pravo dokle god se ne riješi skrbništvo.
Ukoliko ona " nestane" sama s djecom on može kazneno prijaviti otmicu djece.
Nemam vremena sad ići u epske širine, ali ne ide to vaš tak kak mi mislimo.
Nigdje nije dokazano da je on opasan, zlostavljač itd
Pred zakonom su i on i Krescenija- isti i imaju ista prava prema zajedničkoj djeci.
Njena riječ protiv njegove, jel' me kužite?!?
Zato sam napisala Kresceniji neka ide na policiju i Centar.
Nek podnese kaznenu prijavu.
To je onda druga priča.
Inače riskira svašta i to nepotrebno.
Koliko sam shvatila on je više verbalni zlostavljač pa onda dan dva ne igra nikakvu ulogu.

----------


## winnerica

Tanči u pravu si, propustila sam napomenuti da nije stvar riješena samo odlaskom od njega nego i njenim (možda još i prije odlaska od tamo) odlaskom na MUP i u CZSS. Da bi ona sebi i djeci stvorila zaleđe potrebno ga je prijaviti za obiteljsko nasilje (što on cijelo vrijeme podmuklo i pritajeno čini, uz riječi "volim te"), na žalost meni jako jako dobro poznata situacija. 
S druge strane, nije otmica djece ako on i ona imaju ista skrbnička prava i obaveze prema djeci.
Verbalno zlostavljanje je tkđ. obiteljsko nasilje, posebno ukoliko se događa pred djecom (a gotovo uvijek je tako), i za njega se može ići u zatvor.

Sad mi je tek Krescenijina riječ iz zadnjeg posta upala u oči: "bojim ga se", pobogu nebih bila u istom stanu sa psom kojeg se bojim, a kamo li s mužem, što će ti (ili meni) takav muž koji ti nije partner, zaštita, drug, prijatelj, nego strah?!

----------


## kaina

toga se i bojim -da se ne okarakterizira to kao otmica... Moram dobro ispitati teren prije. Verbalno je bilo do sada, ali bojim se da bi moglo postati i fizički... Stvarno ga se bojim.

----------


## Angie75

Jučer je na tv-u bio prilog o raspravi o novom kaznenom zakonu, gdje predlažu do pet godina zatvora za psihočko zlostavljanje; spominjali su i to da policija žrtvu uglavnom ne pita o trajanju i intenzitetu nasilja, nego se koncentrira isključivo na jedan prijavljeni incident - drago mi je da se napokon počelo i o tome pričati!

----------


## spajalica

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...godina-zatvora

----------


## Tanči

> toga se i bojim -da se ne okarakterizira to kao otmica... Moram dobro ispitati teren prije. Verbalno je bilo do sada, ali bojim se da bi moglo postati i fizički... Stvarno ga se bojim.


Podnesi kaznenu prijavu na policiju, oni dalje to šalju na DORH. Reci im sve što si i nama. Reci im da se bojiš.
Obavezno odi u CZSS što prije.
To je ono što moraš napraviti.

----------


## Tanči

Da, čuvaj mailove, smsove, sve pisane tragove.
To će te isto tražiti na policiji.
Što se tiče tzv otmice djece, je, otmica je ako jedan roditelj odvede nekuda djecu, a drugi za to ne zna ili se protivi.
To je tako. I onda najčešće oba roditelja zarade prijavu.
Zato uporno pišem da treba biti oprezna i ajmo reć, poštivat neku proceduru.
Ja kužim da smo mi sve tu ogorčene i najradije bi sve te zlostavljače očerupale i pokazale im šta ih ide, ali nažalost to tako ne ide.
Za sve postoji procedura.
Pisala sam kako su mi smjestili lažnu prijavu u CZSS, ali sam svejedno morala i ja i moji proći proceduru i tek nakon toga je prijava proglašena lažnom.
Tako je sa svim kod nas.

----------


## winnerica

Najveći problem, kao i u mom slučaju prije, je ovdje što je ona njega prikrivala, nije ga nikad za tako nešto prijavljivala i sad ono paf! odjednom, zato obavezno otići na razgovor i kod CZSS, MUP (svaka PP ima službenika koji se bavi obiteljskim nasiljem), obiteljski liječnik (može dati dobar savjet, može tj. mora prijaviti nasilje MUP-u!),  možda nebi bilo zgorega kontaktirati nekog iz Ureda pravobraniteljice za jednakost spolova, udrugu B.A.B.E. i sl. jer one imaju razrađene pravne timove koji daju dobar pravni savjet, i to besplatno.

----------


## Lili75

> Najveći problem, kao i u mom slučaju prije, je ovdje što je ona njega prikrivala, nije ga nikad za tako nešto prijavljivala i sad ono paf! odjednom, zato obavezno otići na razgovor i kod *CZSS, MUP (svaka PP ima službenika koji se bavi obiteljskim nasiljem),* obiteljski liječnik (može dati dobar savjet, može tj. mora prijaviti nasilje MUP-u!), možda nebi bilo zgorega kontaktirati nekog iz Ureda pravobraniteljice za jednakost spolova, *udrugu B.A.B.E. i sl. jer one imaju razrađene pravne timove koji daju dobar pravni savjet, i to besplatno.*



X.

----------


## Tanči

Tako je.
O tome trubim cijelo vrijeme.
Nasilje treba dokazati i to je najteže ako nema nikakvih prijava.
Zato je moje svjedočenje bilo nužno i ključno za prijateljicu, a bome su me rešetali i sto puta pitali gdje sam do sad?
A što da radim kad je ona prije negirala, zataškavala, lagala, " padala" u kadi, " lupala" u kvaku...i da sam prijavila ona bi demantirala.
Imala sam ja još jedan slučaj.
Isto prijateljica.
Isto muž zlostavljač i to nekad jako poznat pjevač.
Ona je završila u sugurnoj kući i to nakon što je on oteo dijete, a mi se ubili tražeć ga.
U tom slučaju nisam svjedočila, ali sam se isto svega nagledala i naslušala, a dotični mi je i na vrata dolazio.

----------


## winnerica

Evo jednog odličnog linka:

http://www.mup.hr/UserDocsImages/top...ez_nasilja.pdf

----------


## studena

krescenija
kako si ?

----------


## Lili75

> krescenija
> kako si ?


joj koliko puta sam pomislila na *kresceniju...

*javi se draga, tu smo ako trebaš pomoć.

----------

